# Lumapower IncenDio Q5 Review: RUNTIMES, PICS, and more.



## selfbuilt (Apr 20, 2008)

UPDATE 11/14/2008: My review of the 18650-sized Encore version of this light is now up.

_*REVIEWER’S NOTE:*This comparison review will compare the Lumapower Incendio to other lights in its class (single CR123A/RCR). The light was provided free of charge by Lumapower for review._

This light is Lumapower’s newest offering, and is a bit of departure for the company. Many of their general-purpose lights have been fairly bulky, and their thrower models typically have especially wide and long heads (to accommodate deeper reflectors for more throw).

In contrast, this single CR123A/RCR Cree Q5 light is designed to be as small as possible, while still using a clicky (and a forward one at that). I’ll forgo detailed specs and get right to the pics:







As you can see, the kit comes with a nylon holster with closing flap, extra o-rings, instruction manual, and warranty card. The belt holster is fairly substantial, but I can’t really see myself using it for such a small light (and I personally generally prefer holsters without a flap anyway). Still, better than some makers who don’t give you anything!

For scale reference, below is a pic of a Surefire CR123A, the Incendio, Fenix P2D-Q5, Horus FD-1.3, Lumapower DminiD-Q2, and a MXDL 3W twisty lux clone (not used in the runtime comparisons – just here as a size reference for a really small twisty CR123A light).






As you can see, the light is quite small for a clicky CR123A light. I’ll give detailed runtimes against the P2D-Q4, Horus FD-1.3 and DminiD-Q2 later in this review.

I’ve taken body measurements with my electronic caliper and postal scale and get the following:

Overall length: 76mm
Width: 20-21mm (thickest at the head knurling)
Battery tube wall thickness: 1.9-2.0mm
Weight: 31.2g (without battery)






The light has “type II+” black anodizing, according to Lumapower. Apparently, this is some sort of enhanced type II anodizing, but not as thick as hard anodized (HA, aka type III). Lumapower claims this is equivalent to what some other makers call type III - but obviously we would all rather see confirmed HA if possible. Lumapower’s other lights are typical type III (although I recall the black MRVs were only type II).

Anodizing and lettering is perfect on my specimen, no chips or flaws on the visible exterior surfaces. In fact, that is probably some of the finest lettering I’ve ever seen – especially the individualized serial number. May mean something for young’ns out there, but it doesn't do much for us old geezers starting to loose our near vision  Still, an impressive feat as the lettering is very crisp and clear. 

The body features some knurling around the head and tail to help with grip (it is fairly mild, but does the job – better than perfectly smooth lights). Light also comes with a thin metal clip attached to the base (not removable). This is probably more useful as an anti-roll feature, since I can’t see too many cases where you would need to clip the light in the same direction as the bezel points (i.e. clip is really designed for holding the light when not in use). 






Tailcap is a forward clicky, covered with a GITD switch cover. Switch is recessed so that the unit can tailstand when the light is activated. When off, the switch protrudes enough to cause a fairly severe wobble. I must say, this is the first time I’ve seen a light this small with a forward clicky switch that could tailstand (when activated, at any rate). :thumbsup:

Switch has a pretty good feel for my thumb and index fingers – not too stiff, not too loose. The traverse is also fairly typical. No problems so far in my testing, quite comfortable.






Unfortunately, the switch is not accessible by the end user, so no replacement or adjustment would be possible – you would have to send a malfunctioning light back to the manufacturer/dealer. Apparently, that’s the price you pay for keeping the overall length down. :shrug:






As you can see above, the Incendio uses the new “silver” version of the Cree Q5 emitter (i.e. the area outside central die is silver in color, instead of the standard Cree yellow). My understanding is that there are no output differences between the silver and yellow versions, and these simply reflect different manufacturing plants. Also note the GTID o-ring in front of the lens.






The IncenDio has enough screw threads on the body tube to do the job, but they are not exactly plentiful. Threads are smooth and arrived clean and in good shape. Threads are not anodized, so no lock-out is possible. You’ll note the clip doesn’t get in the way of the head, so potential scratching won’t be an issue as it is on some lights.

The contact surface on the inside head has a plastic cover with a slightly raised brass contact point in the centre – this doesn’t appear to be removable. But it does mean that contact shouldn’t be an issue, even with relatively flat top batteries (although all RCRs I’ve seen typically have button tops anyway).

Note that my blue-label protected AW RCR batteries are a little too thick to fit inside the battery tube. Black-label protected AW RCRs fit fine, as do unprotected batteries (which I don’t recommend, as the light doesn’t have a low voltage protection circuit). My gray-label protected Ultrafire battery fits, but it is a bit tight.






Surprisingly for such a small light, the head can come apart to reveal the emitter and OP aluminum reflector (which can be unscrewed from the head piece). This would also allow you to adjust the reflector height somewhat (i.e. unscrew the head to defocus). The contacts for the emitter are protected by a little black plastic disc (removed for the pic above). This should facilitate swapping emitters, should you so choose.

*Digital control:* 

The IncenDio has 3 output modes (Hi – Med – Lo), accessed in a looping sequence by soft-pressing the clicky repeatedly. To select the desired mode , simply press the switch further until the click is made, then release.
The light has a memory mode – if you leave if it on for more than 2 secs in any given mode, you will see a quick flash telling you that setting is saved. Next time you turn on the light, you will still be in that mode (soft-press if you want to cycle further from there).
Light has no SOS or strobe mode.
Light is current-controlled for its low modes, so no PWM flicker. Typically, I’ve found that current-controlled lights are more efficient that PWM, but can’t go down to as low output levels. See below for output/runtimes in the IncenDio’s case.

_*Beamshots:*_

Comparison taken at ~.5 meters from a wall, to show you the different overall spill patterns. All lights are running on AW RCR max.














As you can see, the Incendio has a very nice beam. In fact, this is one of the smoothest beams I’ve seen from a Cree light – relatively little evidence of the dreaded Cree rings. Although my sample is excellent in stock form, you could always defocus the beam a little further by unscrewing the head portion (this sometimes help lessen rings with Crees) . 

Spillbeam is also wider than most lights, with a smooth transition from spot to spill. So how does it throw?






As you can see, it’s not exactly a massive thrower, but it’s not bad for its size. As you’ll also note, output/throw is a bit higher on RCR compared to primary CR123A.

I must say, I am rather pleasantly surprised here – this is a fairly useful beam pattern from such a small light. Good job! :thumbsup:

*Runtimes:*

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare all my review graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. 

To start, I thought I’d compare primary CR123A and RCR runtimes invidiually. I’ve plotted Hi-Med-Lo on the same graph, but at two different output and time scale resolutions, to help you see the runtime patterns better.

Primary CR123A – long output and short time scales





Primary CR123A – short output and long time scales





RCR (black label) – long output and short time scales





RCR (black label) – short output and long time scales





*Preliminary Output/runtime observations:*


The Incendio is fully regulated on both RCR and primary CR123A. Note that output is a bit higher on RCR, in all modes.
Runtimes on primary CR123A are quite good, and remarkably consistent with Lumapower’s published specs (i.e.: ~2 hours on Hi, ~35 hours on Lo). Regulation is also quite good.
Runtimes on RCR are not quite as long as on primaries, but still very respectable (Lumapower made no claims about RCR runtime). Importantly, output is fully regulated on RCR – which is very impressive (and quite uncommon) in such a small light.
Relative output levels of Lo, Med, and Hi are very sensible, IMO. Lo mode is fairly low for this type of light (see comparison runtimes below for a greater discussion on this).

Of course, as with any light, how does its performance stack up to the competition? Below are some comparison runtimes for the other multi-level CR123A lights used in my size comparison.






Note that output measures for the DminiD-Q2 are likely being underestimated somewhat on the graphs – my lightbox doesn’t like really strong throwers!

Hi mode:





Med mode:





Lo mode:




















_Note: this graph has recently been updated with the P2D-Q5 runtime. If you don't see the trace above, please re-load/refresh this page in your browser window._

*Comparison Output/runtime observations:*

Relative to its output, the Incendio has very good runtime efficiency in all modes on both primary CR123A and RCR. :twothumbs
IncenDio output/runtime efficiency on RCR seems to be as good or better than the DminiD (considering my DminiD is only a Q2, of course). Output levels are also roughly similar to the DminiD.
The only one of my single CR123A/RCR lights that can do lower output than the IncenDio is the Horus FD-1.3. But the Horus is a RCR-only light, so the comparison to a multi-power circuit is probably not fair. FYI, the Horus is also the only light with a low voltage cut-off circuit allowing use of unprotected RCRs.
Output/runtimes on primary CR123A show that the Incendio has lower output than the Fenix P2D-Q5 in all modes, but with typically similar runtime. This means that the Incendio is not quite as efficient as the Fenix, but is certainly not bad. The Incendio is also fully regulated on RCR, which the P2D is not.
Interesting output blip at the end of the Lo mode primary runtime on the Incendio. It surprisingly jumped up to initial brightness levels for the very last portion of its run. I've seen small blips before on some lights, but not usually this pronounced. Also, the light flashed (at a low intensity) for several minutes before finally going out.

*Preliminary Discussion:*

I’ve always been a fan of the truly small form factor – I like to keep small CR123A lights stashed away in various places as backup lights (e.g. each of my various jacket pockets, glove boxes, etc.). Up until now, these have typically been twisties (e.g. Fenix P1/P1D, or my SSC-modded MXDLs). But this is the first clicky version that meets my standard for a tiny stash-away emergency light (i.e. negligible size and weight, takes 1 CR123A, and can still tailstand).

User interface is quite good, and an improvement from previous Lumapower models (e.g. Dmini-D), but the memory feature still needs work. Regular readers of my reviews will know that I prefer a Lo-Med-Hi sequence, but a good memory feature can make up for that. Unfortunately, in this case you need to reset the memory every time you turn the light on (i.e. have to wait 2 secs for the memory to set again). If you just flash on quickly, and turn the light off before 2 secs is up, you will find that the light advances to the next mode the next time you turn it on. Unfortunately, I’ve seen this on a number of memory mode circuits – much better would be recalling the memory setting UNLESS the light was on for more than 2 secs (then, by all means, re-set to the new level). But like I said, at least this is a step in the right direction.

Personally, I quite like the look and styling of this new light, but your tastes may vary. I only wish the clip pointed the other way. I find bezel-pointing clips like this are good for larger lights that you want to stash on your belt for carry. But this light could be ideal for attaching to a brim of a ball cap to use as make-shift headlamp – but that requires a reverse pointing clip. Still, it least makes a useful anti-roll device. And the clever design means it won’t scratch the finish while unscrewing the head (are you listening Fenix?  ). Personally, I think a lanyard attachment with a lobster-claw style clip might also be something for Lumapower to consider as well.

Exterior styling aside, there’s no arguing that this is one of the prettiest beams I’ve seen for a Cree light. :kiss: Beautiful smooth beam, only the faintest of Cree rings, and more than acceptable throw. What’s not to love? Great for multi-purpose use. I’ve shown it around a little, and it has sure impressed family and friends for its size and output.

Another area where this light shines (pardon the pun) is in its very good output/runtime efficiency - although not as efficient as the Fenix on primaries (basically similar runtimes but with slightly lower output levels). But unlike the Fenix, the Incendio is fully regulated on RCR (where output is slightly higher than primaries). Good job, Lumapower. :thumbsup:

I’m going to start carrying this light around in my current jacket (bye-bye little P1 ), and will let you know my experiences with it as time goes by. But so far, it’s a happy little addition to my extended light family.

:wave:

*UPDATE: May 3, 2008.* Not to stir up controversy, but I've found my sample also has the now-infamous hidden SOS mode. Using the method described here, I've managed to elicit a very definite SOS mode once. But this was not easy to do - frankly, my hand has gotten sore from all the "smacking"! So I'm guessing there's a lot of variability in how sensitive individual lights are to entering this mode. Personally, I don't see this as a major issue - I certainly saw no evidence of the SOS mode in regular usage, and have only been able to elicit it once in all my testing. But I just figured you should know ... 

*UPDATE: Sept 17, 2008:* According to batteryjunction's website, it seems the Incendio has been updated to a V2. New features include a removable pocket clip, shortened memorization delay (now down to 1 sec), reverse polarity protection, and a switch that is supposedly now serviceable if needed. All sound like good upgrades to me!


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 20, 2008)

Outstanding review..... as always! Thanks not only for excellent review, but for taking the time to organize it in such a way that it's easy to read. It looks like a neat light, but that darn memory function does bother me..... so close......


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Apr 20, 2008)

Now there is finally some real competition to the Fenix P2D in the close to 50-buck range, small, lightweight, clicky, single CR123, flashlight category. Congrats to Lumapower for the success, because this will be one EDC light that will be hard to pass up.


----------



## MattK (Apr 20, 2008)

Comprehensive and authoritative. I do believe Doug's spirit lives on.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot, a really excellent review. :twothumbs


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 20, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> ............Unfortunately, in this case you need to reset the memory every time you turn the light on (i.e. have to wait 2 secs for the memory to set again). If you just flash on quickly, and turn the light off before 2 secs is up, you will find that the light advances to the next mode the next time you turn it on...........



I'm still trying to decide if the IncenDio is a keeper. 

The above mentioned memory reset detail is the topmost item of three things I'm taking into consideration. I certainly don't need two seconds to switch levels and frequently use a light for less than two seconds, especially in low mode. I think _maybe_ I can live with it. A one second window would be much nicer. 

The deep switch action and lack of mid-body knurling are the lesser two items in that order. The light sat on a shelf for a several days until I decided to carry it and make up my mind. I think I can adapt to what I perceive as the IncenDio's negatives, for this is an otherwise excellent light.

One last thought is that I would perhaps classify this as a "gentleman's light" not unlike the finer knife I might carry when I "dress up". For me , that would be a T-shirt with a pocket.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 20, 2008)

MattK said:


> Comprehensive and authoritative. I do believe Doug's spirit lives on.



+1 Review Greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the great review. Reviews like this keep my pockets empty and my flashlights plentiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 20, 2008)

An excellent, thoughtful review. Thanks.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 20, 2008)

It seems to be quite throwy for such a smal light.

I don't like the fact that the switch can not be replaced. Can the GITD switch cover be replaced?

Love the forward clicky!

Thanks for another great review SB!


----------



## regulator (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice review and runtime graphs. Boy, there sure is a difference in low between a primary cell and a rechargable cell. It would be cool to use this light with a small diffuser on low for tent lighting (long lasting).

Anyways, I think the 2 second memory is too long (especially since it must be memorized each time the light is turned on). One second would be much better and would be suggested for future improvements - even better would be memorize only once until the light is switched. Several times I have been in low mode and turned the light on for less than two seconds - then later when I turn the light on it comes on at full. Took a bit to realize what was happening.


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, selfbuilt, for another top notch review! The Incendio is calling to me, but I haven't answered...not yet at least. The biggest drawback for me is quite personal---I have lots of old style blue AW protected RCR123As lying around (and none of the newer black and silver), and I am so sorry to read that they're too chubby to fit in this slim little number! Oh well.....

Thanks again for your excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 20, 2008)

MattK said:


> Comprehensive and authoritative. I do believe Doug's spirit lives on.


 Well put MattK. 

Thanks again for another great, informative review Selfbuilt.

In the runtime tests vs. other lights, you list runtimes for AW Blue label cells. Were these run using wires and aligator clips, or were you able to squeeze them in?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the support everyone - it was a fun light to test and play with. 



Derek Dean said:


> It looks like a neat light, but that darn memory function does bother me..... so close......


Yeah, I'm finding it's not so useful for EDC purposes (where I tend to flash a lot, so to speak :naughty. 

I used to EDC the Rexlight set to low, but found that frustrating because low is where you also switch between group states (i.e. you could flash below 2 secs, or wait until after 4, and memory was retained - but if you left the light on for between 2-4 secs, next time the light came on you were in a different group of settings).

I managed to get used to my DminiD without memory my simply pressing the light's head against my chest and cycling "blind" until I hit med or low, whatever I was going for. In that sense, this memory mode is definitely an improvement - but I agree, not quite all there yet.



TONY M said:


> I don't like the fact that the switch can not be replaced. Can the GITD switch cover be replaced? Love the forward clicky!


Unfortunately, the switch cover can't be replaced by the end user. The price you pay for a tiny light, I guess. :shrug: Which is too bad, because I imagine many would prefer black for EDC use. 

I also like the forward clicky. In the past, I never really saw this as a big deal (most of my lights are reverse clickies). But once you get use to quickly flashing (there I go again! ) with a forward switch, it's hard to go back to a standard reverse clicky.



Niteowl said:


> IOne last thought is that I would perhaps classify this as a "gentleman's light" not unlike the finer knife I might carry when I "dress up". For me , that would be a T-shirt with a pocket.


That's a good way to put it. :laughing: With the pocket clip, it would certainly be easy to stash on a belt in more formal wear, and the size is pretty tiny (although the GITD might draw some attention). 

For me, I guess I still think of this as a great emergency/backup light for us as a secondary carry. That's how I plan to use it, sitting in my jacket pocket while my NDI or JB IBS sits on my belt holster. Now if only the clip were reversible so I could use it as a hat headlamp. 



regulator said:


> Nice review and runtime graphs. Boy, there sure is a difference in low between a primary cell and a rechargable cell. It would be cool to use this light with a small diffuser on low for tent lighting (long lasting).


There is a difference, but it isn't so bad in practice. And good point - a diffuser would be a nice accessory.



LED_Thrift said:


> In the runtime tests vs. other lights, you list runtimes for AW Blue label cells. Were these run using wires and aligator clips, or were you able to squeeze them in?





AFAustin said:


> The biggest drawback for me is quite personal---I have lots of old style blue AW protected RCR123As lying around (and none of the newer black and silver), and I am so sorry to read that they're too chubby to fit in this slim little number!


You guys are sharp to spot that - my old blue-label AWs fit in the Horus, P2D, and DminiD, but are too fat for the Incendio. And I didn't feel like re-doing all my old blue-label runtimes in those lights. 

It's a shame about the old blue-labels, but this isn't the first newer light I've come across that won't take them anymore. :sigh:

Thanks for all the support everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm still beating the AW blue cell horse here, and seeing the Incendio broken down into 3 pieces got me to thinking.... I have a LP LM303 (now labeled as the LM33), and it likewise had problems fitting the wider AW blue RCR123As. 

Likewise, the LM303/33 breaks down into 3 parts. I broke it down, and lo and behold was able to squeeze a blue cell in---it's a bit easier if you back it in from the front of the middle piece so as to save the small ridge at the front of the cell for last. As for removal, since both the head and the tailcap can be separated from the middle section holding the cell, it's really not that difficult to push the cell out the front.

So, if the LM303/33 and the Incendio happen to have the same inner diameter, maybe wider protected RCR123As could work in the Incendio after all?


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet, excellent review!


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 21, 2008)

AFAustin said:


> I'm still beating the AW blue cell horse here, and seeing the Incendio broken down into 3 pieces got me to thinking....


Hi AFAustin ... unfortunately, the 3 pieces doesn't included the tail end. 

So, while I could definitely force my blue AW down the body tube (toward the switch), I don't know how I would get it out again. 

In a light with a removable tailcap (like the LM33/303), I'm sure you could push it back out - but that's just not an option on the IncenDio.

*UPDATE:* Just updated the main post with the low mode runtime on P2D-Q5. Just hit your browser's reload/refresh button to see it, reproduced below:






:wave:


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 21, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Hi AFAustin ... unfortunately, the 3 pieces doesn't included the tail end.
> 
> So, while I could definitely force my blue AW down the body tube (toward the switch), I don't know how I would get it out again.
> 
> ...



Thanks, selfbuilt. I'm afraid I didn't pay close enough attention to the Incendio's body construction.  My apologies.

I appreciate your reply, and thanks again for another outstanding review. :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 22, 2008)

Going through my data, I just realized my DminiD runtimes are in fact also with black label AWs, like the Incendio. It is only the P2D and Horus that were done on blue-label. I'll fix the graph legends when I get the chance. I may also try to repeat at least the Fenix runs on black-label, to help with the comparisons



AFAustin said:


> I have lots of old style blue AW protected RCR123As lying around (and none of the newer black and silver), and I am so sorry to read that they're too chubby to fit in this slim little number! Oh well.....


You might want to invest in a few of the black-label for some of the newer regulated lights. 

My previous comparison of the two types of AWs on the Horus (which is direct-drive on max) led me to think there wasn't that much of a difference between them. But on heavily-driven fully regulated lights like the Dmini digital and Jet-II IBS (which just arrived today), I'm seeing things like ~20mins for blue label vs ~30mins for black label, with only a minor output difference. 

Anyway, I don't have all the data yet - I'll do a detailed battery comparison in the Jet-II IBS review when it's ready. Probably will take me about a week or so.
:wave:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 23, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> ...Anyway, I don't have all the data yet - I'll do a detailed battery comparison in the Jet-II IBS review when it's ready. Probably will take me about a week or so.


I'm glad you'll be reviewing the Jet-II IBS - I always look forward to your great reviews. I love my Jet C-LE and the new Jet IBS's seem to have a lot of potential. Thanks again for the good work.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 28, 2008)

Just an update:

I know some people have questioned how easy it is to activate the recessed forward clicky on the IncenDio.

I've been playing with for the last few days, and find I have no problems at all activating it (with either thumb or forefinger). Most of the time I just partially press to quickly flash the light, but I don't find it too hard to click to lock-in (although the traverse is a bit more than typical). The clip helps with grip, so thumb-pressing is fine for me.

Of course, I spent the previous week playing with the stiff clicky of the MKII IBS, so I may have built up a few finger muscles.


----------



## Marlite (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you for another classic. Each time I read it, it's like I've read it for the first time, delivered in impeccable style. :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone. 

Not to stir up controversy, but I've just found that my sample also has the now-infamous hidden SOS mode. Using the method described here, I've managed to elicit a very definite SOS mode once. But this was not easy to do - frankly, my hand has gotten sore from all the "smacking"! So I'm guessing there's a lot of variability in how sensitive individual lights are to entering this mode. Personally, I don't see this as a major issue - I certainly saw no evidence of the SOS mode in regular usage, and have only been able to elicit it once in all my testing. But I just figured you should know ...


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 21, 2008)

Outstanding review Selfbuilt.

I own a P2D Q5 and have also been looking at the little incendio.

This review helped me decide.

Thanks.:thumbsup: Another well written and comprehive review. I really like the photo's for comparison also. It is a big help when looking at this category.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 21, 2008)

OCDGearhead said:


> Thanks.:thumbsup: Another well written and comprehive review. I really like the photo's for comparison also. It is a big help when looking at this category.


Thanks. FYI, I plan to do a more detailed 1 CR123A/RCR round-up review at some point in the not too distant future (like my current 1AA and thrower round-ups). After I'm done the Nitecore Extreme review would probably be a good time (I'll also be including my Novatac 120P in that comparison, which I haven't review here on CPF yet).
:wave:


----------



## cave dave (May 25, 2008)

Everything I ever wanted in a review! :thumbsup:

Thanks for saving me time researching the light. Why read the rest when you can read the best.
:twothumbs


----------



## jayflash (Jul 27, 2008)

Selfbuilt, thanks so much for the time you've taken to provide us with a detailed, helpful, review. I'm trying to decide between this light and the new Nitecore/4-sevens E10. I'm not sure the extra output of the E10 will matter much for pocket carry use and I like the well chosen levels of the IncenDio.

While the more aggressive and complete knurling of the E10 is my preference, the IncenDio is closer to the Fenix P1 size that is even more important to me. Decisions, decisions; I can only buy one at this time and am really leaning toward the IncenDio. 

I don't know how else you can shed any more light in comparing the two lights as your review was so well done in the first place, but if any further opinions/thoughts exist, they will be appreciated.


----------



## regulator (Jul 27, 2008)

The Incendio is a very nice light and has been overshadowed since the Nitecore's have come out.

To me one of the biggest things going for the Incendio is how small it is for a clicky CR123 light. The diameter is very small for a CR123 light and is about the same size as some of the smaller AA lights. I do like the asthetics of the glow in the dark switch and how it has no gaps for dirt to collect (but the drawback is that it is not replaceable). The glow o-ring is cool too. The glow material of the switch and o-ring are of a higher quality material and glow better than the cheaper old stuff we knew as kids.

The output levels are spaced nice and work well. The beam is pretty smooth as well for a cree and throws pretty good for a small reflector. The HAII coating is not as good as HAIII and it is only available in black which tends to show wear more. All in all a pretty nice little light.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 28, 2008)

I have both the E10 and the Incendio:







I tend to prefer the Incendio for its warmer tint and CREE rings free beam. The limited knurling of the body is not a problem because you need it only to change the battery and not to operate the light. The recessed clickie is very good.

Although the piston device in the Nitecore is really clever I am not totally convinced of its UI. And of course the lack of a clip could be a limitation.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with the points raised by regulator & Kilovolt. The Incendio is still a nice light that serves its purpose well. I like it for its shallow reflector and corresponding smooth and wide beam. Its output levels are also well-spaced. 

FYI, the Incendio is included in my 1xCR123A round-up thread (link in my signature). I plan to add my EX10 to that review soon, but I'm just in the middle of a few other reviews right now.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 17, 2008)

Seems while nobody was looking, V2 came out.

I just happen to be wandering around here at CPF again, and couldn't miss out on this light.

Thanks selfbuilt for the review... and Matt for having the V2 in stock at Battery Junction.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 17, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Seems while nobody was looking, V2 came out.


Thanks for the heads-up Paul. 

I've just added the V2 details from batteryjunction's site to the end of the first post. Basically, new features include a removable pocket clip, shortened memorization delay (now down to 1 sec), reverse polarity protection, and a switch that is supposedly now serviceable if needed. 

All sound like good upgrades to me!


----------



## OCDGearhead (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Selfbuilt. I ordered one of the limited v2's in brass & nickel. Matt should have it here this week.

Will post my impressions when I get it, also vs. a P2D Fenix q5.

Seems like the perfect pocket light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 14, 2008)

My review of the 18650-sized Encore is now up.

See that review for a discussion of some the new V2 build features of these EDC series lights. :wave:


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 22, 2008)

I got mine and like it, it feels good and is bright.
I like the GITD oring in the bezel/reflector, it works fine.
The GITD tailcap cover does not glow- I wish it did.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 22, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> I've heard back from Ricky at Lumapower about the build issues. He acknowledges that there are issues with their current line of small lights, and he's working to improve the QC.


 
*Will there be a V3 with more quality fixes and HA-III?*


----------



## MattK (Dec 5, 2008)

could be...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 9, 2008)

Got a question. Do you think there would be a brightness difference between a 3 volt rcr123 and a 3.7 volt rcr123a in terms of brightness?

I ask because I jsut realized that my tynergy rechargeables are the 3.0v variety and im wondering if im losign out on potential.


----------



## bltkmt (Feb 24, 2009)

I love my IncenDio. Has anyone installed tritium in the two body slots? If so, what size worked best? Thanks.


----------



## techwg (May 28, 2009)

Does the memory drain any battery life? If the memory uses ANY power, im turned off from a light. Other than that, it looks cool.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 29, 2009)

techwg said:


> Does the memory drain any battery life?


No, there is no standby-drain on the Incendio. Memory is retained by the circuit even when batteries are not present.


----------



## techwg (May 29, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> No, there is no standby-drain on the Incendio. Memory is retained by the circuit even when batteries are not present.



Really? *how the hell is this possible*? and why are other companies not doing this?


----------



## rmteo (May 29, 2009)

Many other companies do it - particularly the Chinese ones. Possible using something called non-volatile memory which retains its contents even when power is removed.


----------



## HKJ (May 29, 2009)

techwg said:


> Really? *how the hell is this possible*? and why are other companies not doing this?



The light is using something called EEPROM or Flash memory.
Most lights with memory is using that, but not all lights have implemented memory, even if they have a EEPROM in the controlling microprocessor. One of the more advanced examples of that is LiteFlux, they have memory for many different settings, but "last mode memory" is optional, i.e. it is stored somewhere in the EEPROM if it has to remember the last mode.

Remember that "last mode memory" is not something everyone wants!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 29, 2009)

rmteo said:


> Many other companies do it - particularly the Chinese ones.





HKJ said:


> The light is using something called EEPROM or Flash memory.


Yes, the Incendio - like many lights - is using a form of flash memory. As HKJ pointed out, this can be implemented in a number ways and is used to retain all sorts of possible settings (not just last memory mode, although this is common on a number of lights now).

EEPROM has been in use for a long time in all sorts of devices (e.g. BIOS setting in various computer components come to mind). The modern version of this technology is used in all sorts of devices with "flash" memory - from your cell phone, to USB flash drives, etc.


----------



## ionizedsky (Nov 19, 2009)

Selfbuilt, I think we can breathe some life into this thread, Seen the LumaPower Incendio V3....


----------



## MattK (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL - he'll have a V3 soon enuff!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 19, 2009)

Great !


_


----------



## ionizedsky (Nov 19, 2009)

MattK said:


> LOL - he'll have a V3 soon enuff!



Thanks Matt, I was really just himing and hawing over ordering one of these today and than I came across this thread and I thought I should make sure it is everything I want in life given the current holiday season/economy  
even though I am up to my knees in flashlight debt :candle:

You wouldn't know by chance if the Lumapower Encore EDC 2x CR123/18650 would be getting a R2 or XP-G upgrade soon do yeah?
Just seems like a shame to have real slim 18650 light that is only 180 lumens....


http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-encore.html


----------



## MattK (Nov 19, 2009)

The Encore was JUST revised and the new version came out like 2 weeks ago so I wouldn't expect any changes to it for a while.


----------



## ionizedsky (Nov 19, 2009)

Please Sir may I have another!:whoopin::mecry::mecry: Alright you twisted my arm enough. I'll order one in the morning :tired:. Thanks




MattK said:


> The Encore was JUST revised and the new version came out like 2 weeks ago so I wouldn't expect any changes to it for a while.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 20, 2009)

MattK said:


> LOL - he'll have a V3 soon enuff!


----------



## dimitris12 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello, Has anybody experienced any audible buzzing from the IncenDio due to the PWM? I'd like to get one but I have a Klarus XT11 that does the high pitched buzzing and I can hear it in a quiet room. Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 23, 2012)

dimitris12 said:


> Hello, Has anybody experienced any audible buzzing from the IncenDio due to the PWM? I'd like to get one but I have a Klarus XT11 that does the high pitched buzzing and I can hear it in a quiet room. Thanks.


The general cause of buzzing is believed to be inductor whine, and it is not related to PWM. It is often confused with it as the whine intensity is specific for given modes or battery sources on an individual light (i.e. making it seem like it correlates with some of the lower output modes). I've seen plenty of current-controlled circuits that also have a low-level of whine. There is another kind of buzz that I've noticed that seems be associated with heavy current draw, but that again is likely seperate from PWM.

As for inductor whine, it is generally impossible to predict, as each sample of a given model series can be unique (although there may be some batch effects).


----------

